

Brain-Computer Interface Demonstration by Emotiv - helwr
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40L3SGmcPDQ

======
foenix
For those interested, these interfaces are just based on some findings on
kinaesthetic behaviour. Signals are hierarchical and based on population
vectors.

It would be interesting to see if one could model other working memory
problems with population vectors...

------
frisco
Emotiv is such a trainwreck; part vaporware, part straight old-fashioned fail.

They're literally years behind schedule with a product that doesn't work (see
[http://killerprojects.wordpress.com/2010/04/10/arduino-
assis...](http://killerprojects.wordpress.com/2010/04/10/arduino-assisted-
mind-controlled-tv-using-eeg/)) and is based on a theoretically flawed
operating principle. They were a great PR machine for about a year a long time
ago and since then have had one fiasco after another.

